# SouthWest Ohio Ducks?



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Thinking about going after some ducks this year and have never done it. Ceasers Creek Area is pretty close to me. Any suggestions? I've also seen some huting Spring Valley in the past. Thanks.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

both areas can and will get pretty hard during the season. If you scout it out you can shoot some birds but mainly a lot of competition.


----------

